# needles on reverse indiglo gauges



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

Kay...this may have already been asked, but I cant find it, so here goes... With the reverse indiglo gauges, the needles don't glow. I've already considered the import intelligence glow needles, but i've come to the conclusion that the inside of my car is bright enuff already. I keep reading posts about putting certain bulbs in the cluster to make the needles glow...is there any way that I can make my original needles glow the red color they used to glow? The guy who installed the gauges for me told me that he could put the bulbs back in the cluster so the needles would glow, but that it would look tacky cuz you'd be able to see the bulbs thru the reverse indiglo gauges. I've gotten kinda used to not bein able to see my gauges at night, but I'd love for my needles to glow the way they used to! Thanks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

actually, I'm right now working on a project for liuspeed which includes reverse indiglo and the import intelligence needle kit. I would not replace the bulbs b/c you may end up shorting something out (those 4 bulbs take alot of power). I suggest the needle kit from importintelligence. It is a pretty complicated install, so it might be good to find someone to install it for you.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

my 92
http://home.earthlink.net/~sr20kidd/images/nitegauge.jpg
did this one on purpose

http://home.earthlink.net/~sr20kidd/images/blurG.jpg

my stereo..
http://home.earthlink.net/~sr20kidd/images/blurS.jpg

gf 94
http://home.earthlink.net/~sr20kidd/images/Gauge.jpg


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

nice pictures! Pretty artistic arent cha?  so, i guess my only option is the import intelligence needles, huhn?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: needles on reverse indiglo gauges*



Sr20kidD said:


> *my 92
> http://home.earthlink.net/~sr20kidd/images/nitegauge.jpg
> *


is that a indiglow kit or hyper white bulbs?


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: needles on reverse indiglo gauges*



ccroaddog said:


> *is that a indiglow kit or hyper white bulbs? *


nope they are LED's amber.. and the other side is just the red bulb ..i did this to see the difference.. and i kept the ambers in.. eventually.. lol

go to bottom of page.. i got the ambers at auto zone.. only color they sell there..
http://www.jamstrait.com/products.html

and look here also..
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/dpstore/194.html


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

or if you know how to solder, you can go to radioshack and buy LED's and a few 550 ohm resistors, then wire in your own needle LED's, like I did, along with a small amount of others.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I my sig you can see mine. OEM bulbs with autometer red overs.

Seth


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *you can go to radioshack and buy LED's and a few 550 ohm resistors. *


comes outto be more expensive..
trust me ive looked..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *comes outto be more expensive..
> trust me ive looked.. *


Well, the thing is, LEDs are more versitile if you have the skills. Many people have done custom projects where they use the LEDs to light just the needles and it has come out real good.


----------

